# Should look at this...



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just to clarify i *DO NOT* condone this behaviour, 

I also *DO NOT* want people arguing with each other.



Eisssh Eissshes


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

not much surprises me anymore, shocking handling, but theres some total idiots out there


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i have mixed feelings on this, one its for charity and thats a good thing.
the other side of that is that some silly :censor: will watch that and think he/she can handle venomous like that and get bitten.


he has got some stunning snakes in that house my favourites being the mambas, black and green.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what I call living in sync with each other. It's a bit like the ace ventura of venomous snakes :lol2: I personally don't know if I would be able to get in the mind frame martin's in to be so close to these guys. Mambas are very intelligent along with others he has in the house. He knows the mindframe of each snake to react in a good orderly manner. 
Everyone to themselves, I think the guy's great. 

Can you just imagine how it would feel to be in a room with some serious hots and just chillout as if they're part of the furniture. Like talking to the snakes like "hey dudes, anything mad or exciting for me today no?" I wonder has he at times felt like he was on a holiday.

I will agree with pliskens, there is always some idiot out there or young eager reptile enthusiast that wants to draw attention to themselves by either buying a hot while constantly getting bitten through carelessness with non venomous. I know a few guys in my area I oughta slap for trying to get hots and broadcasting it to the public for attention. So they can go oh look at me, I've got dangerous creatures. 

Martin cannot be blamed for the stupidity or carelessness of others who think they can do what he does. Everyone also has the right not to condone this behaviour for obvious reasons.


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i feel sorry for the snakes!


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

Legend!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah don't...:lol2: I'm sure they're curious about our human living quarters. It by far a lot more toastier in a house for them especially with the comfort of beds and sofas :lol2:


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

leo19 said:


> i feel sorry for the snakes!


Don't feel sorry for them, they have plenty of chances to take out their frustrations on him if they decide!


----------



## mickeyblueyes (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry if i sound stupid but why are none of them fighting? as everyone always says don't house snakes together


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i am really concerned by some of the replies on this. I personally dont care if he does it in his own free time, his life is his loss, but to broadcast it online is very very irresponsible. it will give other people wrong idea's and potentially make people start using incorrect handling technique


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

condition of the animals aside. Which no one can say for definate are below standard anyway.


this guy clearly knows his way round hots. To still be alive in that place with all those snakes is amazing. You can't say he doesn't know how to handle them. His procedures may not be what is widely accepted, but so? Half the people on this site worship steve irwin and his techniques were far from the norm


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

mike515 said:


> condition of the animals aside. Which no one can say for definate are below standard anyway.
> 
> 
> this guy clearly knows his way round hots. To still be alive in that place with all those snakes is amazing. You can't say he doesn't know how to handle them. His procedures may not be what is widely accepted, but so? Half the people on this site worship steve irwin and his techniques were far from the norm


i never said his handling was bad, i said it wasi ncorrect. for someone of little or even moderate experience to try that would be a death wish. like i say i dont care what he does in his spare time, its the fact that its been broadcast online that worries me


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

How did he feed the snakes? I'm no expert but surely if he was feeding them they would se ehim as a food sorce and attack him?


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

i think this bloke may have a death wish ?????


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah if he had a death wish he wouldn't be so careful. Certainly not his attitude. Feeding is a good question alright. I can't imagine they are being fed. I would personally not want any number of free roaming large hots to be near me with a feeding response.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> I will agree with pliskens, there is always some idiot out there or young eager reptile enthusiast that wants to draw attention to themselves by either buying a hot while constantly getting bitten through carelessness with non venomous. I know a few guys in my area I oughta slap for trying to get hots and broadcasting it to the public for attention. So they can go oh look at me, I've got dangerous creatures.


Yeh, there is a kid I know who is about 12 and he seriously can't handle snakes properly, as he messes them around too much and they bite him. He asked me the other day if I knew how to get a license for venomous snakes :lol2:


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Ah if he had a death wish he wouldn't be so careful. Certainly not his attitude. Feeding is a good question alright. I can't imagine they are being fed. I would personally not want any number of free roaming large hots to be near me with a feeding response.


But then surely they'd be hunrgy and bite him anyway? How do we know their not vermnoids?


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

maybe theyve been (is it devenomated? envenomated? i dont know, the one where they cant kill you)


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

venomoid? and yes its a possibility, but then that should be stated to avoid idiots going out and copying it


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

carpy said:


> venomoid? and yes its a possibility, but then that should be stated to avoid idiots going out and copying it


 theres always idiots unfortunately!

also, whatever happened to freedom of idiocy? :lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> theres always idiots unfortunately!
> 
> also, whatever happened to freedom of idiocy? :lol2:


he can be an idiot all he wants, its his life. its when he puts it on the net and others copy him, possibly endangering their lives that the freedom kinda stops


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you to the guys with the positive responses

The rest:
1) They are not venomoids. They are all fully functional venomous snakes.
2) They are fed every four days
3) How does it promote idiotic handling? By living in a cage I let every 12 year old knows he can do it too? Really
4) No, I don't have a death wish
5) Its being broadcast online because we are trying to raise as much money for charity as possible
6) Feeling sorry for the snakes is cool, but there is no need. They have everything they require in here, and have thanked me for it by breeding successfully too
7) Snakes don't fight with each other for the sake of fighting, they do so to survive. If we weren't feeding them, possibly they would. But none have so far
8) Condition of the animals. I am sure these are in better nick than anything you keep mike515
9) What is incorrect about my handling? 83 days with 40 snakes and not a scratch yet. Don't judge my handling when you have never seen me work. I have been doing this for 20 years. And in any event, these are commonly found species in this area. 
10) They wouldn't see me as a food source since I am way too large.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Also, I cannot control what some plonker chooses to do, whatever he may see on the 'net. Its his own responsibility.
I take risks, and I accept that risk. If you choose to do so and it kills you, it certainly is your own fault, as it will be mine if I get bitten.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

first i think ALOT of people have to read what viperkeeper has written about this guy BEFORE JUDGING what he is doing!!! check it out its somewhere in the mass of the DWN section is called 110 day with hots or something like that

peace all


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

martin, thank you alot for posting, and i apologise. i was actually unaware of the situation - i.e charity, etc. i still think it would be worth saying that this is generally not a good way to go aobut handling, but i was unaware of those facts


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree carpy. If you notice by all my pictures I mention that it is very dangerous and should not be attempted. By the video it says so too.

And to all those thinking I am making a fortune, I hate to burst your bubble, but I work for less than minimum wage. My love, first and foremost, are these animals. I live in poverty so I can educate the masses.


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

mad martin said:


> I agree carpy. If you notice by all my pictures I mention that it is very dangerous and should not be attempted. By the video it says so too.
> 
> And to all those thinking I am making a fortune, I hate to burst your bubble, but I work for less than minimum wage. My love, first and foremost, are these animals. I live in poverty so I can educate the masses.


Mytrdom here you come! How can you work for less than minimum wage? Its all very good your doing it for charity but I fail to see how your educating the masses?


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Because this is not England.This is a third world country. Here "minimum wage" is a swear word. Most people live way below the bread line, which means "less than minimum wage"


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

In General, South African peopla think snakes are out to get them, Martin living with these snakes and not being harmed at all just goes to show that the snakes will not harm you if you do not harm them - what he is doing is incredibly respectable!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you Erik 

Hantslex: I worked it out for you. I earn 250 pounds a month


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Great to have your posts in mate, admire your work personally: victory:

How do the snakes get fed? Are they fed wherever you can find them? What sort of time of day?


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

mad martin said:


> Thank you Erik
> 
> Hantslex: I worked it out for you. I earn 250 pounds a month



Ok I didn't relise you were in SA and if thats their attitude towards snakes then yes its a very hounrable thing you are doing and are educating people. The minum wage thing doesn't stand tho because your costs over there are alot lower my friend lives in south africa and earns £13,000 P/A on this he can afford a 3 bedroom house 2 kids and a wife that doesn't work so sorry yes you are doing a good job but I don't see how your finacial situation is relevent!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I know it doesn't. E-mail your friend and tell him/her I earn about R4000 a month, and ask what he/she can accomplish with that.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

£13,000 P/A at a 13 Rand to the pound exchange rate? hes doing bloody well for himself!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

HantsLex said:


> Ok I didn't relise you were in SA and if thats their attitude towards snakes then yes its a very hounrable thing you are doing and are educating people. The minum wage thing doesn't stand tho because your costs over there are alot lower my friend lives in south africa and earns £13,000 P/A on this he can afford a 3 bedroom house 2 kids and a wife that doesn't work so sorry yes you are doing a good job but I don't see how your finacial situation is relevent!


It's not really relevent, some people just assume he earns more money than us to do such an event and so on...


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

its already R16 to a pound

so 13 000 quid would be R208 000 p/a
mine is R48 000 p/a


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

mad martin said:


> its already R16 to a pound
> 
> so 13 000 quid would be R208 000 p/a
> mine is R48 000 p/a


 
aye, so that fella is doing incredibly well for himself.

Erik


----------



## HantsLex (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok asked and its not alot of money at all Itake it back. Yes he is doing very well for himself!


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

dragonbreeder said:


> £13,000 P/A at a 13 Rand to the pound exchange rate? hes doing bloody well for himself!


LOL i was just thinking that!!!


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

That was unreal the way he was stroking that cobra, and when that green mamba came so close to his face, I was worried just watching it, I hope that guys ok :notworthy:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I am fine mate


----------

